#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Φάσεις σκυροδέτησης υπογείου

## sundance

1.μπετόν καθαριότητας
2.σκυροδέτηση πελμάτων 
3.σκυροδέτηση κορμού
4.σκυροδέτηση υποστυλωμάτων-τοιχωμάτων-τοιχίων υπογείου
5.εδαφόπλακα
6.σκυροδέτηση δοκών και πλάκας οροφής υπογείου

ερωτήσεις:

1.σας έχει τύχει ποτέ τα πέλματα να τα ρίχνετε ξεχωριστές μέρες ειδικά στην πλευρά που κολλάει με υπάρχον κτίριο χωρίς υπόγειο (σταδιακή εκσκαφή του ορίου για λόγους αντιστήριξης)?Τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε?Πόσο λάθος είναι?
2.σας έχει τύχει ποτέ τα τοιχία υπογειου να τα ρίχνετε ξεχωριστές μέρες?Τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε?Πόσο λάθος είναι?

----------


## sundance

Ναι έχεις δίκιο.1 φάση είναι.

Που σταματάς την σκυροδέτηση στα πέλματα? (δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες σωστά αλλά εννοώ σκυροδέτηση τμηματική σε άνω της 1 ημέρας).

----------


## sundance

Δεν εννοώ διακοπή καθ' ύψος αλλά κατά μήκος (και στα πέλματα και στα τοιχία).

Αν δε ρίξεις τα πέλματα μονοκόμματα κατά μήκος, πού κάνεις την διακοπή?

Τι γίνεται με την διακοπή συνέχειας?

... έχεις κανένα πρόχειρο σχεδιάκι γι' αυτό που περιγράφεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Την ακόλουθη φωτογραφία την είχε ανεβάσει το μέλος CVENG στο διαδίκτυο.
Θεωρώ ότι αποτελεί υπόδειγμα ενιαίας σκυροδέτησης πέλματος-κορμού πεδιλοδοκών χωρίς καθόλου στοιχεία του ξυλοτύπου να εισέρχονται στον σκυροδετούμενο όγκο.

----------


## sundance

Εγω δεν θα το κάνω,απλά το είδα σε μια νέα κατασκευή...

Θα ανοίξω νέο θέμα για την περίπτωση όμορου κτιρίου χωρίς υπόγειο.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να έχεις συνεχόμενη σκυροδέτηση.
Όταν πχ κάνεις τμηματική εκσκαφή.
Τότε τι άλλο μπορούμε να κάνουμε;

----------


## sundance

> Όταν πχ κάνεις τμηματική εκσκαφή.


Αυτό έγραψα κι εγώ στην 1η δημοσίευση.

Αυτό γίνεται μόνο στην περίπτωση που κολλάει με υπάρχον κτίριο χωρίς υπόγειο (σταδιακή εκσκαφή του ορίου για λόγους αντιστήριξης).

Θα ανοίξω νέο θέμα, για να το συζητήσουμε.

abgr να ρίξεις ένα τμήμα  (κατά μήκος) του συνδυασμού πεδιλοδοκός-τοιχίο.

----------


## sundance

> _σκυρόδεμα της προηγούμενης στρώσεως είναι πλαστικό_


Μέχρι πόσες ώρες ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## sundance

> Εξαρτάται τις καιρικές συνθήκες, το δομικό στοιχείο κλπ. Για τα τοιχώματα υπογείου, τα οποία καθ' ύψος πέφτουν συνήθως σε 2 στρώσεις και με κανονική τροφοδοσία δεν έχεις πρόβλημα (για την ίδια σκυροδέτηση μιλάμε).


Μιλάμε δηλαδή βαριά μέχρι 4-5 ώρες?






> Τα συνδετήρια, διότι δεν κάνω σχεδόν ποτέ πεδιλοδοκούς, τα ρίχνω μαζί με τα τοιχώματα υπογείου έχοντας διαμορφώσει κατά την σκυροδέτηση των πελμάτων των τοιχίων ένα λοξό πρανεδάκι στην απόληξη της στα τοιχεία.


Βοηθάς λίγο?

----------


## sundance

Δεν έχω εμπειρία.Για μία κάτοψη 300-400 τ.μ, πόση ώρα περίπου παίρνει (η σκυροδέτηση των τοιχίων υπογείου)?

----------


## sundance

όλα ξεκίνησαν από την ερώτηση:




> Μέχρι πόσες ώρες ισχύει αυτό?


Aς δοθεί μια προσεγγιστική απάντηση, αν γνωρίζετε αλλιώς να κάνω ερώτηση στον κ. Μαρσέλλο.





> Εδώ υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ειδικά μεταλλικά πλέγματα για τα σημεία διακοπής της σκυροδέτησης.


Για κατά μήκος διακοπή της σκυροδέτησης?

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Εδώ υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ειδικά μεταλλικά πλέγματα για τα σημεία διακοπής της σκυροδέτησης.


Έχεις κάποιον σύνδεσμο προς εταιρεία που εμπορεύεται/παράγει τέτοια πλέγματα;

----------


## Athan

Nαι, όντως για διαφορετικά πράγματα πρέπει να μιλάτε.

Ο sundance μάλλον ρωτάει για την περίπτωση "ντουλαπιών", ή αρμό διακοπήε εργασιών για άλλους πρακτικούς λόγους.
Ο rigid αναφέρεται στο στάρωμα όπως επισημαίνει και ο συνάδελφος abgr παραπάνω.

Στην πράξη έξω επικρατούν διάφοροι τρόποι σκυροδέτησης. Συνήθως είναι:
1. καθαριότητας
2. πέλματα ΠΔ
3. κορμοί ΠΔ
4. τοιχία υπογείων
5. επίχωση και πλάκα επί εδάφους. κ.ο.κ.
Βάζω πρώτα τα τοιχία και μετά την επίχωση γιατί αλλιώς γεμίζει κατα την επίχωση ο χώρος των αναμονών με μπάζα και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καθαριστεί επαρκώς.
Βέβαια το 3 και 4 μπορούν να γίνουν μαζί.
Για λόγους οικονομίας και αν αυτό είναι πρακτικά εφικτό (και εμπιστευόμαστε και τα συνεργεία ω προς τις χαράξεις και τους οδηγούς) οι οπλίσμοί των κατασκορύφων καλό είναι να μπαίνουν μονοκόμματοι από θεμελίωση μέχρι αναμονές για το ισόγειο.

Αν το έργο είναι πολύ μεγάλο, συνήθως δεν γλιτώνεις αρμούς διακοπής κατα μήκος των στοιχείων. Το θέμα είναι ποια είναι τα πιο ενδεδειγμένα σημεία για τους αρμούς αυτούς.
Αλλωστε σε τέτοια έργα ο μελετητής πολλές φορές προτείνει τις θέσεις των αρμών διακοπής εργασιών.

Όσον αφορά τα "ντουλάπια" εμένα με πειράζει περισσότερο η διακοπή της εργασίας στη θεμελίωση παρά στα τοιχώματα (τα ελαφρώς οπλισμένα) του υπογείου.

Σε μία παρόμοια περίπτωση που θα αντιμετωπίσω σύντομα, σκέφτομαι να αντιστηρίξω προσωρινά το όμορο με εκτοξευόμενο σκυρόδεμα με οπλισμό, το οποίο θα λάβει το πάχος του υπερκείμενου αντισεισμικού αρμού. 

Για ένα υπόγειο των 300-400μ2 (όπως αναφέρει ο sundance παραπάνω), δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να γίνει διακοπή εργασιών. Αρκεί ο καλουπατζής να έχει όλη τη ξυλεία που χρειάζεται και να υπάρχει σωστή τροφοδοσία από τη μονάδα του σκυροδέματος. Σε αυτή των περίπτωση νομίζω ότι μπορούν να σκυροδετηθούν σε μία μέρα.

----------


## Evan

> Την ακόλουθη φωτογραφία την είχε ανεβάσει το μέλος CVENG στο φόρουμ michanikοs.gr.
> Θεωρώ ότι αποτελεί υπόδειγμα ενιαίας σκυροδέτησης πέλματος-κορμού πεδιλοδοκών χωρίς καθόλου στοιχεία του ξυλοτύπου να εισέρχονται στον σκυροδετούμενο όγκο.



εδώ φαίνεται να πέφτει ενιαία όλη η θεμελίωση μέχρι το πάνω μέρος του κορμού
σωστά;




> .
> Εδώ υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ειδικά μεταλλικά πλέγματα για τα σημεία διακοπής της σκυροδέτησης.


  μιλάς για το "νευρομετάλ";

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, ενιαία σκυροδέτηση κορμού-πέλματος και το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι δεν έχει ούτε ένα λατάκι μέσα στην πεδιλοδοκό.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Πέλμα-κορμός-*κεντρικά* υποστηλώματα *μέχρι οροφή υπογείου* πέφτουν την ίδια ημέρα.*Υποχρεωτικά για πέλμα-κορμό την ίδια ημέρα τα τρυπόξυλα στο πέλμα*.Αλλιώς όχι την ίδια ημέρα.Τα κεντρικά όχι απαραίτητα,απλά για αποφυγή αρμού,μιάς κ τα κυβικά τους είναι αστεία μπροστά σε αυτά των ΠΔ.

Αν για κάποιο λόγο διακοπεί η σκυροδέτηση,τότε ο αρμός στις ΠΔ γίνεται στο μέσο της ΠΔ με 45 μοίρες(συμβουλές μελετητών,όχι δικές μου,μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει χρειαστεί να τις εφαρμόσω).

Τοιχεία υπογείου κανονικά μέχρι 2 μέτρα,σε μεγαλύτερο ύψος η απόμιξη είναι *σίγουρη* κ *εγγυημένη, ό,τι προσπάθεια αποφυγης της κ να γίνει*.Επειδή είναι αναπόφευκτη,εγώ σκυροδετώ μέχρι όσο φτάνει ο συνήθης δονητής,δηλαδή μέχρι 5,50 μέτρα ύψος.Μήκος δονητή 7 μέτρα,αφήστε 1,50 μέτρα εργασιμότητα.

sundance για κάτοψη 300-400 μέτρα,το να ρίξεις *τοιχεία* υπογείου με μονό καλούπι(συνεχές πολεοδομικό σύστημα) θα σου πάρει περί τα 300 m3 για 4 μέτρα ύψος(εκτός κ αν έχεις σκάψει σε έδαφος-χαλβά που διαμορφώνεις το πρανές με ακρίβεια χειρούργου,συνήθως άργιλος),οπότε με βαρέλες 9 m3(τιγκαρισμένες) θα χρειαστείς περίπου 35 κύκλους.Σε πολεοδομικό σύστημα πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο το καλούπι μπορεί να είναι διπλό,οπότε υπάρχουν περισσότερες ευκολίες κ άρα δεν το πιάνουμε αυτό το θέμα.

35 κύκλοι με 7 βαρέλες κ μία πρέσσα,σημαίνει 5 κύκλους/βαρέλα.
5 κύκλοι/βαρέλα με μέσο χρόνο κύκλου 1,5 ώρα σημαίνει 7,5 ώρες *αν πάνε τα πάντα στην εντέλεια* (που αποκλείεται)........

Οπότε πάς για 9-10 ώρες σκυροδέτηση.

9-10 ώρες σκυροδέτηση σημαίνει 11 γεμάτες ώρες φασαρίας (στήσιμο-ξεστήσιμο πρέσσας,ξέπλυμα,διαβροχή),οπότε κάνε τα κουμάντα σου!!!!!!Που σημαίνει ότι ξεκινάς πρωί-πρωί με την αυγούλα κ τη δροσούλα κ γυρνάς αργά-αργά το απόγευμα.

Κ εννοείται ότι οι τύποι που δουλεύουν στο ''πρόγραμμα'' της εταιρείας πρέπει να γίνουν φίλοι σου,αλλιώς μαύρο φίδι που σε έφαγε!! :Γέλιο:  :Χαρούμενος:  :Cool:  :EEK!:

----------


## sundance

> *35* κύκλοι με μέσο χρόνο κύκλου 1,5 ώρα *σημαίνει* 7,5 ώρες


Μήπως έγινε λάθος στον πολλαπλασιασμό? (εκτός αν είναι 1,5 ώρα για 5 κύκλους).

Το σκυρόδεμα στα τοιχία πέφτει σε 2 στρώσεις (καθ'ύψος) ή μονοκόμματα?

Ρωτάω γιατί είναι και αυτό στη μέση περι πλαστικότητας που λέγαμε.

rigid_joint μιλάμε για κατα μήκος διακοπή της σκυροδέτησης.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Μήπως έγινε λάθος στον πολλαπλασιασμό? (εκτός αν είναι 1,5 ώρα για 5 κύκλους).
> 
> Το σκυρόδεμα στα τοιχία πέφτει σε 2 στρώσεις (καθ'ύψος) ή μονοκόμματα?





> *35 κύκλοι με 7 βαρέλες κ μία πρέσσα,σημαίνει 5 κύκλους/βαρέλα.
> 5 κύκλοι/βαρέλα με μέσο χρόνο κύκλου 1,5 ώρα σημαίνει 7,5 ώρες*


Στα τοιχεία ρίχνεις-συμπυκνώνεις-αφήνεις για κάνα μισάωρο 60-60-60-60-60 cm καθ' ύψος μέχρι να καταφέρεις να σηκωθείς.*Την ίδια ημέρα της σκυροδέτησης!
Αν δεν αφήσεις,τότε φρόντισε να έχεις καλά μπουντέλια,διαφορετικά πάς για πισίνα από μπετό στο σκάμμα.........



Ερώτηση προς κύριο Μαρσέλλο:

Αν σκάσουν τα μπουντέλια(μη χειρότερα.....),πώς απομακρύνουμε το μπετό από το σκάμμα??????
*

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Δυστυχώς δεν έγινα αντιληπτός.

Όταν λέω 7 βαρέλες,εννοώ 7 *διαφορετικές* βαρέλες της εταιρείας με 5 δρομολόγια η καθεμία= 35 κύκλοι.

@rigid:

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε,πάντως δεν μου έχει τύχει να διακόψω σκυροδέτηση μέχρι στιγμής.!

----------


## sundance

Τα συνδετήρια δοκάρια από τα πέδιλα?

Πώς? Αφήνεις οριζόντιες αναμονές στα πέδιλα?

----------


## sundance

Μιλάς για περίπτωση υπογείου?

Έχεις δηλαδή περιμετρικά πεδιλοδοκό (πέλμα τοιχίου) και εσωτερικά πέδιλα με συνδετήριες?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Γενικά,η μοναδική περίπτωση με τις *ελάχιστες* σκυροδετήσεις είναι η εξής:

Σκυροδέτηση #1.πέλμα-κορμός-*κεντρικά* υποστηλώματα οικοδομής (αυτά μέχρι το ύψος της πλάκας υπογείου)
Σκυροδέτηση #2.περιμετρικά τοιχεία μέχρι μέγιστο ύψος +5,50 από την άνω στάθμη του κορμού των ΠΔ

'Ετσι,μετά από 2 κ μόνο σκυροδετήσεις είμαστε έτοιμοι για μπάζωμα κ εδαφόπλακες.

Για μεγαλύτερα ύψη *δεν παίζει* σε καμία περίπτωση ξυλότυπος,αλλά μόνο μεταλλότυπος.Μόνο κ μονο οι κόντρες (μπουντέλια) για τα τοιχεία υπογείου είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ πολλές κ δεν πέφτει ούτε καρφίτσα στο υπογειο..........Κ πάντα μιλάμε για *μονό* καλούπι βεβαίως-βεβαίως.........

----------


## Athan

Για μονόπλευρα πάντως καλύτερα να έχουμε πρώτα την εδαφόπλακα (παρά τα όσα αναφέρω παραπάνω) για να έχουμε σταθερή επιφάνει για τις κόντρες.
Επίσης αναγκαστικά η σκυροδέτηση να γίνεται με προσοχή και σε στρώσεις, χωρίς όμως να δημιουργούμε αρμούς σε ενδεχόμενη καθυστέρηση (ιδίως το καλοκαίρι)

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Κάτι άλλο με την εδαφόπλακα και το μπάζωμα που είπες και είχε αναφερθεί και πιο πριν στο thread.
> 
> Νομίζω είναι ευκολότερο να τα κάνεις πριν αυτά και μετά να ρίξεις τον κορμό των τοιχωμάτων. Ειδικά αν μπαζώσεις, το προϊόν του μπαζώματος το διαχειρίζεσαι πιο εύκολα.


Πώς θα γίνει να μπαζώσεις πρώτα κ μετά να σκυροδετήσεις κορμό ΠΔ?Δύσκολο μου ακούγεται,όχι ακατόρθωτο πάντως.........συνήθως το μπάζωμα καλύπτει την ΠΔ μέχρι και την άνω στάθμη του κορμού της.

Κ αν σου ξεφύγει το μπάζωμα *κ σου τρώει διατομή από τον κορμό*,εκεί πώς θα καταφέρεις να μαζέψεις τα ασυμμάζευτα? :Γέλιο: 

Εγώ διαχωρίζω στο μυαλό μου σε 3 φάσεις καθ' ύψος το υπόγειο:
1.πέλμα ΠΔ
2.κορμός ΠΔ
3.τοιχείο

Ρίχνω τα 1+2 μαζί κ μετά το 3 μόνο του.*Το καλούπι για το 1+2 δεν είναι δύσκολο*,απλά θα πρέπει να γεμίσει ο ξυλότυπος μπαγάδες κ τρυπόξυλα.Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλούν πολύ αυτά,σίγουρα πάντως δεν ρίχνω πυραμίδα,ρίχνω *κανονική* διατομή διαμορφωμένη σε πέλμα κ κορμό.

Α,μην ξεχνάτε να κάνετε κ την απαραίτητη τελετουργία πριν ρίξετε θεμελίωση.Εϊτε κόκκορα,είτε παππά,ή παρθένα!!!! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## sundance

> μονόπατα


 


> μπουντέλια


Δώστε τα φώτα σας σε αρχάριους.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

sundance

δεν λέμε κ τίποτα σπουδαίο,μην ψαρώνεις από τον τίτλο.

Για να σκυροδετήσεις ένα τοιχείο πρέπει να έχεις καλούπι κ από τις 2 πλευρές του,αλλιώς το σκυρόδεμα θα το ρίχνεις κ θα χύνεται εκτός του καλουπιού.Εϊναι βασική αρχή της φυσικής! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 

Για να καλουπώσει ένας εργάτης κάθε πλευρά του τοιχείου πρέπει να έχει ένα πλάτος εργασίας *τουλάχιστον* 50 cm,κ να μην είναι χοντρός.

Σε πολεοδομικό σύστημα ''συνεχές'',όπου η κάθε οικοδομή ''κολλάει'' στην όμορή της,ΔΕΝ έχεις πλάτος εργασίας κ από τις 2 πλευρές του τοιχείου,έχεις μόνο από την πλευρά του οικοπέδου σου.Έτσι,φτιάχνεις ΜΟΝΟ τη μία πλευρά του καλουπιού,αυτή που είναι από την πλευρά του οικοπέδου σου.Από την πλευρά του όμορου,δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις,γιατί αν θες να φτιάξεις σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σκάψεις ''μέσα'' στο γείτονα.

Έτσι,2πλό καλούπι γίνεται μόνο σε ''πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο'' πολεοδομικό σύστημα,όπου η κάθε οικοδομή έχει απόσταση Δ από τα όρια του οικοπέδου,άρα έχεις κ το περιθώριο να *διαπλατύνεις* το σκάμμα σου έτσι ώστε να έχεις πλάτος εργασίας για την κατασκευή του 2ου καλουπιού των τοιχείων σου.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση,που ειναι πανεύκολη,πρέπει να γίνει μία οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη στα γρήγορα,για να δεις αν σε συμφέρει να σκάψεις παραπάνω (για το πλάτος εργασίας)-αν το έδαφος είναι χαλβάς εννοείται ότι συμφέρει,αν έιναι βράχος *δεν* συμφέρει- *ή* να ρίξεις κ εκεί με *μονό* καλούπι.Η διαφορά έγκειται στο εξής:είναι πιό ακριβό το σκάψιμο ή τα επιπλέον κυβικά του σκυροδέματος?*Διότι,στο μονό καλούπι κλαίνε μανούλες στη φύρα + το γεγονός ότι η επιμέτρηση των κυβικών της σκυροδέτησης γίνεται ΜΟΝΟ από Τοπογράφο Μηχανικό + το γεγονός ότι τα εργατικά είναι περισσότερα σε μονό καλούπι,αφού για να μπουντελιάρεις μονό σου βγαίνει η Παναγία.................*

Αυτά για το ''μονόπατο''

Τώρα για τα μπουντέλια:
Το σκυρόδεμα είναι υλικό υγρής μορφής όταν στο φέρνουν,επομένως ασκεί ''υδροδυναμικές'' τάσεις στο καλούπι σου όταν το ρίχνεις στον ξυλότυπο.Δεδομένου κ του ειδικού βάρους του ,ασκεί τόσο τεράστιες πιέσεις στον ξυλότυπο των τοιχείων καθ' ύψος,ώστε μπορεί να σου ''τινάξει'' τον ξυλότυπο!!!

Αυτό ονομάζεται ''οικονομική κ επαγγελματική καταστροφή'',είναι *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ* η ευθύνη του επιβλέποντος σε αυτό το θέμα κ ευτυχώς δεν μου έχει τύχει,ούτε ξέρω κ πώς να το αντιμετωπίσω εκ των υστέρων (γι' αυτό υπέβαλλα κ ερώτημα προς τον Κο Μαρσέλλο),μόνο να το προλαμβάνω ξέρω με έλεγχο του ξυλοτύπου πριν τη σκυροδέτηση.

Για να μη σκάσει ο ξυλότυπος από τις πιέσεις του σκυροδέματος,τα μαστόρια τοποθετούν κόντρες στον ξυλότυπο,είναι διαγώνια λατάκια (ορθογωνικής διατομής ξύλινες ράβδοι) και σιδηρούς σωλήνες που κοντράρουν επάνω στις ΠΔ για να συγκρατήσουν τον ξυλότυπο να μην τιναχθεί στον αέρα από τις Υ/Δ πιέσεις του νωπού σκυροδέματος.Αυτή η εργασία της κόντρας,ονομάζεται ''μπουντελιάρισμα'' κ οι κόντρες ''μπουντέλια''.

Εξ' ού κ η συμβουλή της καθ' ύψους σκυροδέτησης κάθε 60 cm,έτσι ώστε να προλαβαίνει να σκληρύνει όσο χρειάζεται το υπάρχον σκυρόδεμα μέχρι να του ρίξεις την καινούρια στρώση.

Αυτά

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

> Έτσι,φτιάχνεις ΜΟΝΟ τη μία πλευρά του καλουπιού,αυτή που είναι από την πλευρά του οικοπέδου σου.


Από την άλλη πλευρά το 'καλούπι' είναι το κατακόρυφο πρανές (χώμα)?

Έτσι απλά?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Κ εγώ,κ επίσης αυγουλιέρα.Κανονικά για πλήρη στεγάνωση στην περίπτωση στεγανολεκάνης θέλει μεμβράνη με *συγκόλληση*.

@sundance:ΝΑΙ

Είδες που σου έλεγα ότι δεν πρέπει να ψαρώνεις? :Γέλιο:  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  :Cool:  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά!Πολύτιμη η βοήθειά σας!

Η μεμβράνη δεν σκίζεται έτσι όπως πέφτει το μπετόν (τουλάχιστον στον πάτο του καλουπιού) ?

----------


## sundance

Το μονόπατο εννοώ.Απ' τη μία πλευρά είναι το σανίδωμα και από την άλλη το έδαφος με την μεμβράνη-νάϋλον.

Δεν σκίζεται η μεμβράνη στον πάτο (και καθ' όλο το ύψος) έτσι όπως πέφτει  το μπετόν?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

κ όμως...................όταν ο μπουμαδόρος είναι πακιστανός,δεν θα σου αφήσει τίποτα όρθιο........

Γι' αυτό αν πρόκειται να σκυροδετήσετε με μοναδική στεγάνωση νάυλον κ αυγουλιέρα,ζητήστε από τον προμηθευτή να μην έρθει πακιστανός μπουμαδόρος.

Μπουμαδόρος=αυτός που βαστάει την @#$% του ελέφαντα=το σωλήνα της πρέσσας.

----------


## Athan

Αφού έχουμε και μονόπλευρα.... ούτε από κοντά να μην περάσει!

----------


## kobaksev

> Από την άλλη πλευρά το 'καλούπι' είναι το κατακόρυφο πρανές (χώμα)?


Μακάρι να είναι και κατακόρυφο το πρανές και να μην κάνει εξογκώματα προς τα γειτονικά οικόπεδα.



> ω, ναι. εγώ βάζω και ένα νάιλον για την υγρασία


και για να διατηρείς τα τοιχεία καθαρά από μικροπτώσεις των χωμάτων των πρανών να υποθέσω;


Συνάδελφοι, καμιά φωτογραφία από τοποθέτηση αυγουλιέρας υπάρχει;

----------


## TOLIS17

> Την ακόλουθη φωτογραφία την είχε ανεβάσει το μέλος CVENG στο διαδίκτυο.
> Θεωρώ ότι αποτελεί υπόδειγμα ενιαίας σκυροδέτησης πέλματος-κορμού πεδιλοδοκών χωρίς καθόλου στοιχεία του ξυλοτύπου να εισέρχονται στον σκυροδετούμενο όγκο.


Μήπως μπορώ να έχω την φωτο αυτή?
Έχω παρόμοια περίπτωση και θα βοηθούσε.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης



----------

